# Parasites Anyone else have them?



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

I have been battling parasites (intestinal worms) for awhile now. I think ive had them for at least 12 years or more. The doctors have been misdiagnosing me now for 12 years. Saying that I have IBS-C, and all these other problems from them but they never did a parasite test. I found out I had them on my own by doing coffee enemas. I collected them and took them to my doctor he was shocked. Anyways to make a very long story short, I took the herbal medicine which only makes me sick and have heart palpatations and I took the chemical pills to rid them but I still have them. I was wondering if anyone else had these problems and how they got rid of them. My doctor wants me to do a stool sample but I havent had a bowel movement on my own in 9 months. I have to rely on coffee enemas to go. The parasites have caused several blockages throughout my colon and small intestines. Im just wondering if they didn't screw up my colon for good.Any replys would be helpful,Thanks Fordgirl


----------



## 14472 (Apr 15, 2007)

HiI've been having trouble with stomach grumbling and noises coming from my lower abdomen for the past 10 years. Test have all came back normal and doctors don't know what is wrong with me.I too decided to do a parasite cleanse. I've been doing the Paragone cleanse by Renew Life, eating pumpkin seeds, taking garlic, MSM, and took a 3000 mg dose of CoEnzyme q10. I have seen parasites in my stool. I have a stool sample that I will be taking to my doctor's office tomorrow.Parsites is not a topic that many people like to discuss.Pumpkin seeds, MSM, and garlic are good for cleaning too. What parasite cleaning were you taking that caused your palipations?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Get a script for Vermox. It is a chewable tablet that kills pinworms and any other worm in there. You chew one tablet. Sometimes the dr. may want you to take another in 10 days just to be sure. This is what my kids (and I) took for pinworms when they were little.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

What do parasites look like when you pass them? Just curious!


----------



## 13863 (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I am gonna try Paragone again. I tried it but did the half strength directions & read it wrong, so I hadn't been taking the proper dose all month, lol. So I need to give it another try. I am so curious as to the results. I also think I have them as well as the lady who did a colonic on me recently, she was the one who mentioned parasites.


----------



## 13863 (Mar 23, 2007)

I also have the stomach grumbling noises.


----------



## 14472 (Apr 15, 2007)

Florida Girl,Buy some organic diced garlic and pumpkin seeds. Eat them while you're doing the parasite cleanse. Kill them suckers don't give them a chance to breathe.I also did a liver cleanse too, but you can do it after the paragone cleanse. It's important to do the liver cleanse because parasites attack the liver too.My noises are next to none since I did the cleanse. I'm resting for 5 days and then I will buy another box of Paragone and zap them again. They say it's good to do the parasite cleanse on a full moon. The next full moon is Tuesday, August 28. I start my cleanse that day!


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I wonder if I have them, I've seen some things in the toilet that resembled worms. When I was a little kid I caught pinworms about 3 times doc gave me medicine and then I was good.


----------



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi Thanks for the topic about parasites,and I wonder if anyone could tell me what parasites look like. In the Rome criteria it shows bowel movements of different shapes, but sometimes the shapes I have look like garden slugs, sometimes small about the size of a slug and sometimes longer but the same shape as a slug. Could this be parasites. Happens every week now, and if anyone has this or could tell me if its parasite would be grateful, and also if you feel thirsty and weak when you pass parasites out of body. Sorry about the graphics, but I'm desperate for answers. Thanks. Mary.


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

Mary2001 said:


> Hi Thanks for the topic about parasites,and I wonder if anyone could tell me what parasites look like. In the Rome criteria it shows bowel movements of different shapes, but sometimes the shapes I have look like garden slugs, sometimes small about the size of a slug and sometimes longer but the same shape as a slug. Could this be parasites. Happens every week now, and if anyone has this or could tell me if its parasite would be grateful, and also if you feel thirsty and weak when you pass parasites out of body. Sorry about the graphics, but I'm desperate for answers. Thanks. Mary.


The shape and size of your bm does not mean you have parasites. There are symptoms related to having parasites. You can find information of drnatura's site or even google human parasites or parasites itself. You will find a lot of information about symptoms. 8 years ago I had the shock of my life when I passed parasites in my stool. Some parasites can be seen with a naked eye others are microscopic. That is why you need to pay attention to your symptoms and as you are cleansing you will see a change and feel healthier, energic and everything working really well. The cleanse that I use is colonix and I use it each year once and sometimes 2 x a year. I would recommend a cleanse for everyone at least once a year. This is just my opinion and this is what has worked for me. I hope this helps.


----------



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks goldiestar, you have put my mind at ease. Could you let me know what parasites actually look like, and what symptoms you had. Did it alter the shape of your stoools?. I am in Scotland, and would be glad to know what the colonix did and how long it took for results. I am taking garlic and also I try cinnamon sometimes as that has anti viral fungi properties in it. Thanks for info gratefully appreciated. Mary.


----------



## HopefulJR (Sep 8, 2007)

I would also like to know what parasites that are visable look like. I have had IBS for a few years now and in the past year it has turned into chronic constipation. I'm sure I don't have to tell you but I'm in hell. My gastro has put me on all kinds of medicine which never worked and was very expensive. Miralax doesn't work for me either. I have recently resorted to using enemas and laxatives. I have also recently developed a rash all over my legs and butt. My doctor thinks the two things are not related but I think he's wrong. I have often worried that I might have parasites that are causing my problems.This morning (after taking 3 tablets of Dulcolax last night) I moved my bowels and saw white streaks in my stool. I couldn't tell if they were worms but it looked unnatural and I've never seen them before.Anybody have any idea what the hell is going on with me? I'm so desparate and a little freaked out at this point. I really want to find some kind of medical professional who will take this seriously and try to find out what the real problem is here. Any body have a good doctor? I'm willing to try anything- no matter how weird it is.Thanks for listening.


----------



## BUCKEROO (Jun 12, 2007)

I had major problems until my girlfriend got me a colonix cleanse from Dr. Natura. I was a total skeptic until I saw some strange things in my s**t.







First I saw small white rice like things. I didn't eat any rice while on the cleanse so I was really wondering what it was. I saw many of these and very small for about 3 days. Then to my surprise I actually passed a foot long thing. It was flat like with sections on it. I went on the internet to do some searching and I believe I passed a tapeworm. It freaked me out! But I am so glad I did the recommended 3 months to get all the #### out of me. After more researching I found out that parasites come in different sizes and some are microscopic and some larger that you can see them with the naked eye. They also come in different shapes depending on the variety. There is some freaky information on the internet if you go to you tube and punch in parasites. Gross! But informational.


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

Mary2001 said:


> Thanks goldiestar, you have put my mind at ease. Could you let me know what parasites actually look like, and what symptoms you had. Did it alter the shape of your stoools?. I am in Scotland, and would be glad to know what the colonix did and how long it took for results. I am taking garlic and also I try cinnamon sometimes as that has anti viral fungi properties in it. Thanks for info gratefully appreciated. Mary.


Hi Mary2001,The parasites I eliminated were actually about 30 cm long. Some smaller but the longest was 30cm. The best way I can explain it is like an earthworm colour. Dark and light coloured all in one piece. I also passed small white worms similar looking to rice at the beginning. The best way to check out what parasites look like is do a search on the internet about parasites. There is a university of parasitology that has a lot of information. The colonix cleanse was what really worked for me. I did the cleanse for the recommended 3 months and it took about 4-6 weeks into the cleanse for me to see substantial results and when I actually passed the parasites. Everyone is different on the cleanse yet the best way to see if it is working is to look at what is happening to you overall. For example your face and eyes are they clear and bright. Can you sleep through the night, no gas, no constipation etc. These are good signs the cleanse is working. I believe people are concentrating too much on seeing a parasite they lose focus on the total help the cleanse actually does. This is what is important. If your symptoms are getting better - the cleanse is doing its work. That is the best way to see results. I hope this helps and you found your answers. Colonix works for me.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

IBS is NOT caused by parasites and requires a different approach to treating IBS verses parasites.There is also a pill for worms or parasite infection, you don't need to do a cleanse.The cleanse can actually mess up IBS.There are many conditions that can cause or contribute to consipation, one being pelvi floor disorders that should be evaluated as well as IBS and others.also some, not all of the people on this are spammers.FYI"Colon CleansingI've been hearing about something called colon cleansing. What is it, and should I be doing it?Not only does colon cleansing provide no benefit, it can be downright dangerous. Contrary to popular belief, the inside of the colon -- the end of the large intestine -- isn't dirty and does not need to be cleaned out. Mother Nature does that on her own by making sure that waste passes through and out of your body, taking impurities with it.Colon cleansing is a procedure that involves having an enema or using a laxative that completely evacuates the intestine. It has been touted as everything from a toxin remover to a cure for cancer. Some spas even offer the treatment. Use of enemas particularly scares me because it may involve unskilled personnel performing a procedure that could be harmful. The risk of damaging the rectum, and even perforating the bowel, is a real one.There is no medical reason whatsoever for having a cleansing enema. Enemas are only for treating stubborn constipation and for preparing the colon for a test (for example, a barium enema) or for surgery. So if anyone other than your doctor suggests an enema, just say no. If you want to flush out impurities from your body, have another glass of water instead. -- BY NANCY SNYDERMAN, M.D."http://magazines.ivillage.com/goodhousekee..._295910,00.htmlMayo Clinic ask the digestive health expert"Colon cleansing: Helpful or harmful?Q. I've read many articles on colon cleansing as the root of all ills. I don't believe it. Generally, colon cleansing sounds like a good way to clean toxins from your body. What do you think?No name / No stateA.Doctors don't recommend colon cleansing for better health or to prevent disease. The only appropriate use for colon cleansing is in preparation for a medical examination of the colon.Your colon normally eliminates waste material and bacteria and absorbs water and sodium to maintain your body's fluid and electrolyte balance. Some colon-cleansing programs disrupt this balance and can be harmful by causing dehydration and salt depletion."http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/colon-cle...AN00065/si=2765"How Clean Should Your Colon Be? By Karen Schneider "Changing Rhythms Naturally, the body empties its waste once it has absorbed the required food and calories it needs for energy through the small intestine. But by taking any form of laxative on a daily basis, individuals will cause their body to lose needed nutrients and fluids and also fall out of a natural rhythm. Continued use of products for "internal cleansing" can lead to bloating, cramping, dehydration, and disturbances and imbalances in electrolytes (such as potassium and calcium, which ensure healthy teeth, joints, bones, nerve impulses, blood sugar levels, and the delivery of oxygen to the cells of the body). More severe side effects may include cardiac arrhythmias, heart attack, kidney problems, and even death. It is possible for individuals to experience withdrawal symptoms when they cease such programs, including abdominal cramping, mild to severe constipation, bloating, mood swings, and general feelings of fatigue, but Natural Medicine Associates says these can also be taken as "symptoms" of parasitic infection. Your health problems may be a result of the treatment, not actual predatory parasites. "http://www.acsh.org/factsfears/newsID.194/news_detail.aspThis is newer IFFGD Consitpation.orgCommon Questions about ConstipationMyths and MisconceptionsBy: Ken Mandel, Ph.D."Is a long time period of stool in the colon a danger of constipation? Can it cause other disease? Since ancient times there has been a belief that when stool resides in the colon for too long, "toxins" in the stool are released and can cause disease. This theory, which is referred to as "autointoxication" had a resurgence in the early 20th century, at which time the use of frequent enemas, cleansing purgatives, and even surgical removal of part or all of the colon were popular. Even today, colon cleansing with various purgative and enema procedures is promoted to maintain "colon health." However, there is no foundation in science for this theory. No data have ever shown that toxins are generated in the colon to be absorbed and contribute to other diseases. Autointoxication is a myth. While surgical removal of the colon is used, though very rarely, as a treatment in extreme cases of chronic and untreatable constipation, it is only considered when constipation has proven unresponsive to all other means of medical treatment and the colon is proven to have a local neuromuscular disorder. "http://www.aboutconstipation.org/questions.html#1also this is newHealth Highlights: March 8, 2006 "Bowel-Cleansing Products Linked to Chronic Kidney Failure Some bowel-cleansing products that are used prior to colonoscopies are linked to chronic kidney failure, says the consumer advocacy group Public Citizen.In a new posting on its WorstPills.org Web site, the Washington, D.C.-based group cites a recent study in the Journal of the American Society of Nephrology that shows bowel-cleansing products that contain sodium phosphate are an under-recognized cause of chronic kidney failure.The research listed several factors that may contribute to the development of kidney problems as the result of using bowel cleansing products that contain sodium-phosphate. These include: inadequate hydration; a history of high blood pressure; and the use of nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs such as ibuprofen and Celebrex.For the study, researchers at the Columbia College of Physicians and Surgeons reviewed all the kidney biopsies received at the facility between January 2000 and December 2004. They identified 31 patients with kidney damage consistent with phosphate toxicity. Of those 31 patients, 20 had taken oral phosphate solutions before a colonoscopy." Colon cleanisng can mess up the good bacteria in the colon as well which is not a good thing in IBS.There is no such thing as "autointoxification" but they want you to believe it.What paraistes did a doctor diagnose you with.If you have parasitic worms they give you Vermox."VERMOX® (mebendazole) is indicated for the treatment of Enterobius vermicularis (pinworm), Trichuris trichiura (whipworm), Ascaris lumbricoides (common roundworm), Ancylostoma duodenale (common hookworm), Necator americanus (American hookworm) in single or mixed infections. "IBS is not an infection of worms or a parasite."Stool testing for Ova and Parasites are generally of low yield (0-2%) and the outcome of therapy on symptoms of IBS in patients with parasites is unknown. "http://hopkins-gi.nts.jhu.edu/pages/latin/...3&lang_id=1http://hopkins-gi.nts.jhu.edu/pages/latin/...3&lang_id=1Unless you were diagnosed with some kind of bad bacteria or pathogen, probiotics may be helpful in adding helpful gut flora bacteria. IBS is not an infectious bacterial disease or pathogen.Usally as well if you have something that threatens your body it does not like it gives you d and perhaps vomiting.This is also newFYI NewInternational Foundation for Funtional DisordersIFFGD clinical cornerQuestion: I have a friend who frequently uses high colonics. She says it is to improve the health of her colon. I am curious about how effective these treatments are in promoting overall well being?Answer: Before we discuss whether there are benefits of high colonics, it is important to understand the function of the colon. In the average adult the colon (large intestines) measures approximately 4 to 5 feet in lenght. The colon plays a limited role in absorbtion of water and sodium. A majority of fluid exposed to the gastrointestinal tract s first absorbed in the samll intestine. Roughly i liter will pass into the colon where 80 to 90% of the remaining fluid will be absorbed. Whatever is left is excreted in the stool. During episodes of decreased small bowel absorbtion, the colon can accomodate to absorb more fluid and limit the severity of diarrhea. The colon plays a relatively small role when looking at absorbtion of nutrients, a majority of which are taken up in the small intestines.Stool consists of numerous bacteria numbering upward of 100 billion per gram of stool content. A majority of the bacteria persent in adult colons are anaerobic-bacteria that grow in a non oxygen environment. These bacteria are useful in controlling the growth of harmful bacteria, such as Clostridium difficile. Anotherbenefit provided by colonic bacteria is the breakdown of complex carbohydrates resulting in the production of fatty acids that are used as an energy source by the cells that line the colon.High colonics or colonic irrigation consists of flushing large amounts of fluids through a tube into the large bowel. Sometimes 25 gallons of fluid maybe required to clear the colon of stool. These fluids can contain a variety of ingredients including herbs, coffee, vitimins and enzymes. Promoters maintain that benefical effects result from ridding the body of toxins, bacteria and parasites that can contribute to a wide variety of ailments. Advertised cures for headaches, skin problems, mood swings, colds, fatique, excess weight, and irritable bowel syndrome are common. The numerous websites on the internet often show a large colon and claim "toxins" in the foul smelling stool cause inflammation and infections. I would argue that nothing could be further from the truth. As outlined earlier, the colonic bacteria that make up the stool play an integral role in maintaining gastrointestinal health. *There are no reputable medical studies that show frequent colonic cleansing leads to fewer "toxins" or infections in the body. There is evidence, however that documents the potential harm associated with the use of high colonics. Complications have ranged from life threatening fluid and electrolyte changes to perforations sustained from insertion of the colonic tube.*I would caution those who experince a temporaryrelief from constipation. Constipation may be the first sign of a more serious diagnoses and I would strongly advise a visit to your primary care provider. In conclusion, I believe these very expensive therapies are nothing more then glorified enemas that carry a much higher risk of injury. I do not recommend high colonics for any medical condition and hope that the information provided will help you make an educated decision.Thomas Puetz, M. D.http://www.aboutibs.org/


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Parasites and Parasitic Diseaseshttp://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dpd/IF you have pets they can infect a person for one, but this is not really really common.Common worms are roundworms and hook wormshttp://www.cdc.gov/healthypets/Merial_CDCBroch_rsgWEB.pdf


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

I hate to sound gross but the parasites I had looked like bean sprouts or spaghetti. They were about 1 inch to 6 inches long and white and tan in color kinda curly. The ones my son had were microscopic and were called giaradia. His symptoms were lesions on his small intestines, chest pains, green poop, stomach achs, and mood swings. But we both got rid of our worms and it took me about 4 months to get rid of mine. I did a parasite cleanse and also did the prescription to rid these evil creatures and we feel alot better now.Fordgirl


----------



## 13863 (Mar 23, 2007)

I need your advice fordgirl. I regularly see things that others have described as parasites, plus exactly what you just described, & what I have read in many articles & books. This is why I am convinced. I also seem to have all the symptoms for candida. I am trying to rule everything out once and for all as I have had this for so long. Anyways, a guy I know who does colonics recommended to me to take a parasite pill (Wormwood Complex) & also something for candida. It's called Zymex. The problem is I have to take 6 of each twice a day so it's 24 pills. I was just finally starting to get used to taking the pills I need each day throughout the day like acidopholus, flax oil, magnesium, etc, etc.I am also on bc pill for long time which may contribute to candida according to a book I am reading. Tuesday I am getting a test done that I read about in a detoxify book. I just have a feeling I should have it done & am trying to trust my feelings more.Anyways, I was thinking of giving up this darn cleanse as I still have like over a week to take it (I've only been on it since Tuesday last week). Then you stop for 10 days and then do it for two more weeks. I am so bloated as I am not taking all the other pills I am supposed to take. The pills are expensive of course. I really do think I have parasites & that it can not be helping matters. I am sooo bloated, I can't even work tonight. After reading your posts though gives me more hope mabey I should give it more time & keep taking them.I am gonna call the chiro/colonic guy Monday & ask what to do.I tried another cleanse that was more mild I was told, & I felt terrible so I gave up on that. The chiro guy told me one lady took nine months to get rid of hers. I don't think I can even handle one month.Frustrated.When you did the cleanse, did you keep up with all your other supplements, if any?


----------

